# Delete



## goatgirl132 (Jan 2, 2013)

To delete


----------



## Renegade (Jan 2, 2013)

Hey Goatgirl,
Welcome to Backyard Herds!

Embryo transfer is expensive and only as successful if you use a good experienced tech. I'm in Georgia so I can't really help you as far as who is available in your area but I can give you a general idea of how it works.
You will need to acquire 4 or 5 recip does for every donor doe you plan on flushing. They will need to be an established herd for at least 3 months prior to your flush date. Make sure they are dewormed and vaccinated and healthy but not fat. Some people that do flushes can supply recip does. Sometimes this can be the better way to go if you have to travel to the person doing the flush. Some will keep the recip for 45 days and ultrasound them for pregnancy. Most that do it this way charge $350 per recip. Just for the flush work, meds etc. you will need to figure your cost at about $1000 per doe. That does not include the cost of the recips.
The person we use comes to us. He has his own lab on wheels. The big advantage to this method is my does do not stress from travel. Stressing the recips can mean they won't settle. Stressing the donor can make her eggs regress or prematurely ovulate. Any of this means your flush is a failure.
We just did a flush in October and had good success. Two out of three of our recips tested pregnant. Now we went through a total of 6 recips to get the 3 we used. I should add our very first flush was a complete failure and I know quite a few people using different ET techs that have also had total failure. I've also talked to people at shows that have been flushing for years that now say they have decided to stop flushing and just do natural breeding.
As far as the buck goes if he's not in your area your only option would be travel to him or have straws shipped to you. I find natural cover is more successful with ET since your talking about a lot more semen running around.
Make sure if you decide you still want to go ahead with ET there is a good possibility you may get nothing from it. ET can be very frustrating sometimes.

HTH

Donna


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 2, 2013)

Couple things. 

I can tell that you are new to goats. Starting with AI and ET might not be such a great idea for someone that is just starting out. If I were you I would buy or find a stud for your does.

Why do you want to got the ET route instead of just breeding them to a buck in your area? There are not alot of people that do ET and it can be hard to find them. If you do know people already you must buy from them which can be expensive, you have to have them shipped, thawed, and a vet must do the surgery.

Yes it does work and can be helpful to goat owners, but most of the time it is done on large scale farms or ranches and they buy many. ET is not very hard and the does do fine with it, but there can be draw backs. First, most of the time you buy in bulk. Also, and I'm nto sure if you know this or not, but the kids will not be related to your does.

No, you can not use to buck on those embryos. If you find  abuck you like then you could AI them.


----------



## Renegade (Jan 2, 2013)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Couple things.
> 
> I can tell that you are new to goats. Starting with AI and ET might not be such a great idea for someone that is just starting out. If I were you I would buy or find a stud for your does.
> 
> ...


Not sure what you're talking about buying in bulk and unrelated to her goats.
ET is flushing your own does and putting the embryos in recipient does or freezing them and putting them in recips at a later date.

Donna


----------



## Renegade (Jan 2, 2013)

goatgirl132 said:
			
		

> There's a lady that will do them for $50 and then I think she said $3 (or $5)  for everyday their kept there.
> I have a friend that used her and the nannies turned out great and was pleased.
> I don't have the room for a Buck here and don't have the $500 to have someone breed for me.
> Would AI be a better rout to go?
> ...


Are you sure that person is doing ET for $50? It costs more then that in drugs and supplies. That sounds more like an A.I. price. 

Donna


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 2, 2013)

Aside from owning your own buck, which is an ongoing expense and a job that I would not recommend for a new goat owner, renting a buck is the least expensive option ($25-75 is what I have seen around my area).  I am not sure where you are located but there are several places to look for stud service people that might be in your area.  First, have you looked at any of the Boer registries?  If you can find someone nearby you on a registry site, you might be able to find a contact that way.  You can also look for ads on places like Craigslist or Hoobly.com, or maybe with your parents help, could place an ad of your own requesting buck service.  You also might talk to people at your local farm store or 4H extension office to see if they know anyone who keeps bucks and get their contact information.  

Welcome to BackYardHerds by the way.  This site is very helpful and informative.  It is been a great way to learn more about goats, get help and pointers, and share stories with folks that love goats too.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 2, 2013)

> Not sure what you're talking about buying in bulk and unrelated to her goats.
> ET is flushing your own does and putting the embryos in recipient does or freezing them and putting them in recips at a later date.


I've only really heard of buying embryos in bulk and having them imported or shipped to them. In the cases I have heard about and seen it is people doing such and then selling the frozen embryos to people that want their lines and their goats genetics.


----------



## Renegade (Jan 2, 2013)

goatgirl132 said:
			
		

> Ok so talking to my mom and reading replies on here and the other goat fourms I'm on I'm realizing I completely missunderstood.
> 
> If y'all wouldent mind would you mind sharing ways to breed besides natural (don't have the room or money).
> If you don't that's fine but if you could that would be greatly appreciated


Can you give us an idea of what you are breeding for? Meat, market show goats, open show goats.
It's almost impossible to make money on meat goats without running a lot of goats and your own buck. For market show goats you can check with local FFA/4h. There are many people out there willing to reduce or eliminate a stud fee to help out young people trying to get into showing market goats. We did in 2011 & 2012.
Open show goats can be a little harder to get reasonable stud fees on. You're in an area that has a huge number of Boer goats. The ABGA is in San Angelo. Give them a call and ask them for a list of local breeders.
I personally would not "rent" a buck. They are usually not the type that will improve your herd. 
You may want to consider finding someone to A.I.for you. It's a way to get access to top quality bucks at a reasonable price.

Donna


----------



## Renegade (Jan 2, 2013)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> > Not sure what you're talking about buying in bulk and unrelated to her goats.
> > ET is flushing your own does and putting the embryos in recipient does or freezing them and putting them in recips at a later date.
> 
> 
> I've only really heard of buying embryos in bulk and having them imported or shipped to them. In the cases I have heard about and seen it is people doing such and then selling the frozen embryos to people that want their lines and their goats genetics.


There are very few (if any) Boer goat embryos being imported any more. There are so many nice goats in this country it's not worth importing any more. You can purchase frozen embryos from within this country. They usually come 2 in a straw. 

Donna


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 2, 2013)

Renegade said:
			
		

> Straw Hat Kikos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See I see the Kiko side (I know of one person that did Boer embryos and they no longer have goats) and there seems to be alot of Kiko embryos being imported from New Zealand. That's when they are using goats from over there and you put those embryos into your does. That's were I got the not related from because in Kikos most are not related because they are importing them.

Oh and when you have them imported from NZ most of the time you are buying in large amounts due to the cost of them and shipping.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jan 2, 2013)

> There's a lady that will do them for $50 and then I think she said $3 (or $5)  for everyday their kept there.


For $50 plus a few dollars a day, is the person doing a natural breeding for you instead of ET or AI? That sounds like just a breeding and boarding fee.....


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 2, 2013)

Yes, renting a buck is how we got our first few kids.  We found through our 4H extension a nice registered buck, whose offspring had once several titles, and were able to send our two does off to their farm for a month and a half.  It worked out nicely for us at the time (we now own our own bucks).  I have no experience with AI other than what I have heard from others.  It is expensive and most people that I know who do it are very big into showing.  Donna would know much more than I about its practicality or where to start looking, though I do think you can find a nice buck for service with a bit of research.  Our two top showing Boer person here give 4H kids a nice discount on using her buck

When you say for show, do you do 4H or just open shows?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 2, 2013)

Sounds like you have already found yourself a stud service then   Not so sure on the shot though---is she giving them Lutayse?  If you can get a buck rag (a rag that has been rubbed all over a buck and then kept in a sealed jar), you could gauge your does' heat cycles and just time out when you take them to be bred instead of getting an injection.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 2, 2013)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Sounds like you have already found yourself a stud service then   Not so sure on the shot though---is she giving them Lutayse?  If you can get a buck rag (a rag that has been rubbed all over a buck and then kept in a sealed jar), you could gauge your does' heat cycles and just time out when you take them to be bred instead of getting an injection.


Yep, that's what you need to do.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jan 3, 2013)

A regular breeding from a stud makes more sense. 

If you like the buck then I would go for it. $50 sounds like a really reasonable fee for  breeding an outside doe. The few nigerian breeders (sorry I don't know about fees charged from other breeds)  I have seen advertising stud service here in California range from $70 -$100. 

Normally you would bring your doe in heat, to the breeder and either do a driveway breeding...could literally be in the driveway...or  if they allow boarding you could board her and hopefully they would give you a call a few days (or weeks, depending on the agreement) later saying that they witnessed a few covers and you can pick up your girl. 

Hope that helps.


----------

